# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Myderriz Haki Sermaxhaj (1914-1948)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

MYDERRIZ HAKI SERMAXHAJ
(1914-1948) 

Nga Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

Myderriz Haki Sermaxhaj ishte hoxhë, dijetar, pedagog, profesor, drejtor, atdhetar, komandant, luftëtar...Ndrroi jetë në burg, në Srem të Sërbisë, luftoi për çlirimin e Kosovës e bashkimin e Shqipnisë... 

Unë jam i gatshëm për bashkpunim me çdo shqiptar, pa dallim feje, vendi, ideje apo edhe bindje politike, unë skam gajle që ju jeni komunistë... Jam i gatshem të bashkpunoi edhe me komunistë, por vetëm për bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipni, por kurrën e kurrës për bashkimin me Serbi...
(Tetor, 1944, -Myderriz Haki Sermaxhaj)

Haki Sermaxhaj lindi me 14 tetor 1914, në katundin Hogosht të Kamenicës, sot ish Kamenica quhet Dardanë. Është djali i atdhetarit, luftëtarit,Taip Salih Doshi, i cili u vra në frontin e luftës, me 26 korrik 1944, duke mbrojtur kufirin e Kosovës, përkrah Mulla Idriz Gjilanit (Hajrullahut), Mulla Veselit të Vojnovcit... 
Mësimet fillestare i kreu në vendlindje, në gjuhën serbe, sepse natë kohë mësimi në gjuhën shqipe ishte i ndaluar dhe menjëherë u regjistrue në Medresenë Meddah të Shkupit. 
Në medresenë e Shkupit mësoi e studioi, përfitoi njohuri hyjnore, profetike e njerëzore, aty u formue, u frymëzue, u ndriçue pranë Myderrizit Ataullah Kurtishi, njëri prej dijetarëve, atdhetarëve më të njohur të kohës. Në medresenë e Shkupit, përveç diplomës, Haki Sermaxhaj hyri edhe në provime shtesë, për të cilat e fitoi titullin e nderuar: Myderriz (Profesor), në vitin 1940.
Myderriz Haki Sermaxhaj e filloi shërbimin në vitin 1941, si profesor (myderriz) e drejtor në Medresenë ATIK të Gjilanit, ku brenda katër viteve nxorri në dritë një brez intelektualësh, të cilët u bënë pishtarë të arsimit, të edukimit fetar e kombëtar...
Në kohën kur ishte profesor e drejtor në Medresenë Atik të Gjilanit, gjatë vitëve 1941-1944, përveç detyrave zyrtare, të cilat i kryente me përgjegjësi, Myderriz Haki Efendiu zhvillonte edhe veprimtari kombëtare, kundër forcave armike, të cilat ishin organizuar në formacionet partizane-çetnike... 

Veprimtaria e tij ishte në lidhshmëri me forcat vullnetare shqiptare të Mulla Idriz Hajrullahut të Gjilanit, me forcat e Mulla Hysenit të Përlepnicës, të Mulla Iljaz Brojës të Drenicës etj...
Myderriz Haki Efendiu e zhvillonte veprimtarinë e tij politike-ushtarake në përputhje me programin e Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit.
Lidhja e Dytë e Prizrenit, organizatë politike-ushtarake, themelue në Prizren, gjatë Kuvendit Themelues, që i zhvilloi punimet prej 16-20 shtator 1943. Cilat ishin pikat kryesore të programit të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit?
Sipas gazetes Kombi të Tiranës, gazetari i së cilës ishte pjesëmarrës në Kuvendin Themelues, informonte lexuesit me këto fjalë:
Pika e parë e programit të bisedimeve përmban kërkesën e bashkimit të përhershëm të të gjithë krahinave të banueme qysh prej mija vjetsh prej popullsinash shqiptare.
Pika e dytë e Programit përmban bashkimin me Shqipni të krahinave të Mitrovicës, Vuçiternës, të Pazarit të Ri dhe të Senicës  toka shqiptare të kërcënueme nga shumë anë nga bota slave
Për këto parime, hoxha, Myderriz Haki Efendiu bëri përpjekje të vazhdueshme, duke luftuar kundër forcave armike, partizane-çetnike, bëri përpjekje për bashkimin e forcave atdhetare, për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare, bëri përpjekje heroike për një Shqipni Etnike....
Për ti realizue këto synime, hoxha, Myderriz Haki Efendiu, nuk hezitonte në takime, bashkëpunim e bisedime, jo vetëm me forcat nacionaliste, por edhe me ato komuniste... 
Në muejin tetor, 1944, u takue me përfaqësuesit e Partisë Komuniste, që njihet në histori si Takimi i Bujanovcit, ku i drejtohet Abdullah Preshevës, me këto fjalë të paharrueshme: 
Unë jam i gatshëm për bashkpunim me çdo shqiptar pa dallim feje, vendi, ideje apo edhe bindje politike, unë skam gajle që ju jeni komunistë... Jam i gatshem të bashkpunoi edhe me komunistë, por vetëm për bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipni, por kurrën e kurrës për bashkimin me Serbi... 
Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur forcat komuniste e marrin pushtetin e Kosova mbeti nën Sërbi, nën Jugosllavi, hoxha, Myderriz Haki Efendiu e vazhdoi luftën për liri dhe për bashkimin e Kosovës me Nanën Shqipni...
Veproi në organizatën ilegale Besa Kombëtare, e cila i kishte degët në të gjitha trojet shqiptare...
Falë diturisë, besnikërisë, trimërisë, drejtësisë e shumë cilësive tjera, Myderriz Haki Sermaxhaj u vue në krye të institucionit edukativ-arsimor, siç ishte Medreseja Atik e Gjilanit, u vue në krye si komandant i vullnetarëve luftëtarë për çlirim kombëtar dhe më në fund në krye të Komitetit të Qarkut të NDSH-së për rrethin e Gjilanit, që përpiqeshin për bashkimin e çlirimin e Vatanit...
Kur përpjekjet arritën në kulmin e veprimtarisë, në muejin gusht 1946, hoxha, Myderri Hakiu u zbulue nga OZNA e Jugosllavisë...Në burgun e Shkupit e torturojnë në mënyrat më çnjerëzore, madje edhe kur alavinosej nuk i ofronin ndihmë mjekësore....!
Për shërbimet që i kishte bërë Kosovës, Atdheut, Vatanit, hoxha, Myderriz Hakiu, dënohet me 20 vjet burg të rëndë nga Gjykata e Gjilanit... Për vuajtje të dënimit hoxhën e dërgojnë në Sremska Mitrovicë të Sërbisë, ku pa u mbush një vit ndrroi jetë, pikërisht më 27 janar 1948. 
Hoxha, Myderriz Haki Sermaxhaj ndrroi jetë në burg, në moshën 34 vjeçare, si pasojë e torturave barbare... Hoxha, sa ishte gjallë, ia bëri shërbimin Kosovës, Shqipnisë, por a ka kuptim për të gjallët sot, që trupi i tij të qëndroi ende në varrezat e burgut në Srem të Sërbisë...!?

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

